# ACS assessment for Elecronics degree with 6 yrs IT experience



## Naval (Aug 20, 2015)

I have done B.Tech in Electronics and Communications and have 6 years of experience in IT, so i want to apply for 261313-Software engineer. Please let me know how many years of my experience will be deducted by ACS so that i can plan accordingly. In case 4 years get deducted , i will be able to fulfill only 55 points out of required 60. Please guide and help with all possible options to make 60.


----------



## Manoj_Sharda (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,
PFB the following options.
1. Re Take IELTS and get a score of 8 in all sections which will help you in getting 20 points making a total of 65 points.
2. If the first is not feasible then you can get the ACS done which anyways you will need for further processing. It depends on case to case basis based on the subjects in your degree.
Hope it helps.
All the best.
Thanks.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Mine was a similar case. 4 years will be deducted. So as mentioned you have the following options - 

1. Re-take IELTS

2. Get 5 points from partner skills

3. Complete 1 more year to claim 5 points for work experience


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Or you can try for PTE to score 79+ in each module and score 20 points for language


----------

